# my journey 2018 in border China



## Hakone (Dec 20, 2019)

*Reminiscing Dong Van*

https://dongvan368340145.wordpress.com/2018/01/10/erster-blogbeitrag/


----------



## Brabantia (Jan 31, 2020)

Très beau et intéressant reportage! Merci de le partager.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 31, 2020)

Ah, now I just need a few months of travel time, a good guide to navigate and a large jar of ciprofloxacin. I can't even imagine what is up in those forest-bedecked limestone pillars, but my mind can certainly conjure all kinds of images... one day.


----------



## Hakone (Feb 5, 2020)

*Chapa à travers le temps*

https://vietnamheritageblog.wordpress.com/2015/11/03/chapa-a-travers-le-temps/


----------



## Hakone (Feb 5, 2020)

*The forgotten paradise of Sung La*

https://northwesternvietnam.wordpress.com/2018/01/07/the-forgotten-paradise-of-sung-la/


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 15, 2020)

wonderful photos and travel log. Thank-you


----------



## troy (Jun 8, 2020)

The Chinese soldiers are fistfighting with india soldiers on their border in the Himalayas lol... that is much much more civilized and honorable than just shooting each other!!


----------

